# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Cockatoo και υβριδισμός

## Marilenaki

Αν και είμαι κατά των υβριδίων στους παπαγάλους δεν μπορούσα να μην μπω στο πειρασμό να θαυμάσω μερίκα υβρίδια από σκόπιμες ή τυχαίες διασταυρώσεις Cockatoo από πάρκα ή ιδιώτες. 
Τα περισσότερα από αυτά (αν όχι όλα) είναι στείρα και προσωπικά δεν πρέπει να γίνονται τέτοιες διασταυρώσεις που εκφυλίζουν τα είδη, πόσο μαλλον είδη μεγάλων παπαγάλων που τείνουν προς εξαφάνιση από την κατάστροφή των δασών και το παράνομο εμπόριο.

Η αφορμή για να ψάξω για κάτι τέτοιο ήταν μια φωτογραφία που μου έστειλε ένας φίλος για πλάκα με ένα κοκατίλ με ροζ λοφιο!
Αυτό το κοκατίλ είδα τελικά ότι προέρχεται από διαστάυρωση cockatiel με galah cockatoo. Kάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το αρσενικό πρέπει να ήταν το galax. 



Είναι στείρο και έχει ένα ενδιάμεσο μέγεθος σε σχέση με τους γονείς του. Μικρότερο απο galah μεγαλήτερο από cockatiel. 




και βιντεάκι:



Άλλες διασταυρώσεις είναι με: 

Ζευγάρι Galah & Corella Cockatoo



με απόγονο




και βιντεάκια:





Ζευγάρι Galah & Citron Cockatoo



με απόγονο





Ζευγάρι Galah & Bare Eyed Cockatoo



με απόγονο




Ζευγάρι Galah & Goffins Cockatoo



με απόγονο



Ζευγάρι Citron & Umbrella Cockatoo



με απόγονο




Ζευγάρι Triton & Umbrella Cockatoo



με απόγονο

----------


## Leonidas

πω πω...ειναι ωραιο να θαυμαζεις τετοιους συνδιασμους χρωματων και σχηματων....αλλα παντα ο ανθρωπος θα υπερβαλει...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Το λεγόμενο galatiel ειναι το πρώτο Μαριλένα μου,το γουστάρω κάργα.

----------


## Marilenaki

ναι αυτό είναι αλλά δεν έχω βρει επιστημονικά αυτήν την ονομάσια παρά μόνο σε ένα site

----------


## marlene

*... η αλαζονεία μας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο..... 

(* Προφανώς, δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα Μαριλένα!)

Απλά μου τι δίνει ο τρόπος που χειριζόμαστε τις ορμές των ζώων για να προκύψουν πλάσματα που ποτέ δεν θα προέκυπταν στη φύση....*

----------


## Marilenaki

> *... η αλαζονεία μας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο..... 
> 
> (* Προφανώς, δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα Μαριλένα!)
> 
> Απλά μου τι δίνει ο τρόπος που χειριζόμαστε τις ορμές των ζώων για να προκύψουν πλάσματα που ποτέ δεν θα προέκυπταν στη φύση....*


Μαρλέν και εγώ πίστευα ότι στη φύση δεν προκείπτουν τέτοια "περίεργα" ζευγάρια αλλά μετά από αυτό το βίντεο παίζει να υπάρχουν απλά σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό. Το ότι οι απόγονοι είναι στείροι συμβάλλει στο μικρό (πολύ μικρό μάλλον) πληθυσμό τους. Μην ξεχνάς ότι όλα ανήκουν στην οικογένεια των Cockatoo (είναι στην ουσία ξαδελφια) όπως άλλωστε υπάρχουν και υβρίδια makaw και άλλων παπαγάλων.

----------


## zack27

Μαριλενα σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!!!
πραγματικα ειναι καποια πραγματα που δε μας περνανε καν απο το μυαλο!!!

Καλυτερο θα ηταν ο υβριδισμος να μην αυξανονταν ..τουλαχιστον απο εμας τους ανθρωπους!!!

----------


## vas

ευτυχώς η φύση έχει φροντίσει εν μέρει ώστε να μη συνεχιζεται για πολύ αυτό αφού βγάζει τα μικρά στειρα,και δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά τα μικρά που βγήκαν απο τις διασταυρώσεις μου άρεσαν πολύ λιγότερο απο τους γονείς τους,εκτός απο τα δύο τελευταία που δε διαφερουν πολυ

----------


## ria

πανεμορφα πλασματα παρολα αυτα σε στεναχωρει λιγο τι μπορει να κανει ο ανθρωπος ειτε εν αγνοια του ειτε προσπαθωντας να βγαλει κατι...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω θέμα σχετικά με τα υβρίδια.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι?????? το πρώτο ζευγάρι πως κατάφεραν και έκαναν την σεξουαλική πράξη??? ειδικά αν το αρσενικό είναι το galah πως ανέβηκε πάνω στην θηλυκιά και δεν την έλιωσε??????

----------


## Marilenaki

θα πρέπει να ήταν πολύ προσεχτικός!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαριλένα καταπληκτικό θέμα,αν και  θα συμφωνούσα και να αφήσουν τα πουλάκια στην ησυχία τους.

----------


## Marilenaki

Και εγώ είμαι κατά των υβριδίων γιατί έχουν τόσο ωραία είδη τα cockatoo απο μόνα τους δεν χρειαζονται επεμβασεις στη φυση πόσο μάλλον αφού ειναι και στείρα, αλλά μάρεσε να μοιραστώ αυτό το θέμα μαζί σας!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Το κοκατιλακι με το ροζ λοφιο ειναι απιστευτο

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραιο θεμα Μαριλενα!!!
Ευχαριστουμε!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια εμενα δε μ αρεσουν καθολου...κ αυτο γιατι στη φυση δε θα προεκυπταν μονα τους..

----------


## Marilenaki

Ισως και να συμβαινουν αλλα δεν εξαπλωνονται γιατι οι απογονοι ειναι στειροι.

----------


## Εφη

μερικά είναι όμορφα,αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει η επέμβαση στην φύση.ξέρει εκείνη καλύτερα από εμάς νομίζω.ευχαριστούμε Μαριλένα.είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως

----------

